# Cold Weather Gear.....



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

What do you guys prefer for windy cold weather days?

I tried riding in a pair of old moto pants I have, and my right leg's material kept wanting to get caught in the chain rings. What works the best for dry cold air?

Also, what jackets are best? (without blowing the wallet out of a cannon)

I have snowmobile gear, but have found most of it to be way too heavy and bulky. How do you guys gear up "light" yet stay warm? The wind in the desert in the winter is freakin cold!


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

Without mentioning any brands/models, on cold, dry & windy weather, I'd go for some softhsell clothes. Softshell breathes really well on dry, and it is quite warm too. Softshell does work in small rain also, but doesn't breathe that well if humidity gets high, but that is I guess the case for all "membrane" fabrics(Goretex, eVent, etc...), but this is where ventilation zips comes in...


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

How cold are we talking? lol

50-60* F w or /wo rain...

Compression shorts, nylon shorts, nylon shirt, Mountain Hardware windproof fleece or softshell depending on conditions


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Are you looking for just warm, or warm and waterproof...?

If just cold, I tend to use knee or leg warmers. Arm warmers for the upper body with a merino base layer under a jacket.


----------



## digitalmarker (Feb 8, 2010)

I wear padded tights (pants) under shorts, and just layer up with a jersey and a rain jacket up top. I also wear a full face on climbs (they are required here) so that always makes me nice and toasty


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Also looking for advice here...more specifically for my head...mostly ears. I'll ride year round but when it gets to 30 F or so my ears get extremely painful from the cold wind.

Anything out there that can help this issue?


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

jbsmith said:


> Also looking for advice here...more specifically for my head...mostly ears. I'll ride year round but when it gets to 30 F or so my ears get extremely painful from the cold wind.
> 
> Anything out there that can help this issue?


Mountain Hardwear | Men's AirShield™ Micro Dome

I have other Mountain Hardware clothing that is 'airshield' and its light, breathable adn warm in high wind... I wear it and a tshirt when I snowboard

Also I might order this one (now that I am looking at it again):
Mountain Hardwear | Men's Dome Ruinart

Or this:
Outfit - American Eagle Outfitters


----------



## cpgr (Dec 8, 2011)

I wear a campagnolo thermo as a base layer and a north face veture jacket as windproof - waterproof its a good combination for temp 8-16oC


----------



## Bumer (Dec 8, 2011)

The biggest problem for me in cold weather is to keep hands comfortable. 

For the body I just wear several layers. I even got two skul caps, so even my head has layers under the helmet.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

For anyone who needs some mid layers IO has a few items at 50% off... Then there's the bonus that until tonight Dec 8th, (or maybe tomorrow - their site has different info) there's an additional 10% off and free shipping on your order when you use the coupon code "io10off"

Men's Discount Clothing | I/O BIO Merino

Looking forward to trying this stuff out!


----------



## SingingSingleTracker (Sep 7, 2004)

Bumer said:


> The biggest problem for me in cold weather is to keep hands comfortable.


Lobster mitts

Better yet - are the bar mitts. Bar Mitts - Ride in Comfort


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 16, 2011)

I wear a large thin fleece skullcap under my helmet. Go thicker when its near 20 degrees F or colder.

Wear a balacava too for longer rides.

Three layers on my torso - synthetic compresses baselayer, fleece vest, Endura heavy waterproof rain jacket.

Legs get my windproof rain-front rain pants and some synthetic long johns.

Two pairs of wool socks on the feet. If wet or really cold under 20 degrees - then the neoprene Endura MTB overshoe covers.

Staying dry beat the cold!


----------



## Pleco (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the merino gear is the bees knees. Non-stinky, comfortable and easy to care for. I have stuff from a few companies, but think the best comes from Rapha.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 16, 2011)

Smartwool merino wool headliners are awesome under your helmet.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> I tried riding in a pair of old moto pants I have, and my right leg's material kept wanting to get caught in the chain rings.


If those pants are otherwise to your liking and that is the only problem you have with them something as cheap and simple as putting rubber bands of a suitable size to compress them closer to your calves will usually suffice. That is what I do, I often just wear jeans and rubber band them. I never believed or will believe in buying specialized cycling gear. That type of consumerist behavior is more for mid-high middle class white Americans who have too much money to part with.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I feel that the merino wool that Smartwool uses is some sort of super wool. I absolutely love having a piece of their clothing. I accidentally lost a long-sleeve top and am getting the same one again. Best cold weather gear, IMO


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

RoyFokker said:


> If those pants are otherwise to your liking and that is the only problem you have with them something as cheap and simple as putting rubber bands of a suitable size to compress them closer to your calves will usually suffice. That is what I do, I often just wear jeans and rubber band them. I never believed or will believe in buying specialized cycling gear. That type of consumerist behavior is more for mid-high middle class white Americans who have too much money to part with.


Is this post for real??? Seriously, you drank some kool aid that had turned if so. "consumerist behavior" for upper class white americans with too much money? OP is asking about cold weather gear and you reply with that? Sorry bout ya.


----------



## Seb89135 (May 5, 2011)

I wear a polyester short sleeve, wool sweater and race face jacket (50 bucks on pricepoint). cheap tights with pair of shorts over. wool socks, full finger gloves and a beanie. No issues with 35 degrees and above.
just need to pedal fast at first


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Four key points for me:

a) Warm hat for head and ears on descents. On ascend it's pretty much irrelevant (unless it is some supreme cold, at which I just do not ride, screw it, I am not a masochist). If it is windy, I will use Buff underneath as additional layer.

b) Warm gloves with windstopper front layer. Again, going up I could probably ride bare hands, or with some light XC gloves. Going down, I really like my fingers not freezing to icy crisp. Gore makes wonderful and cheap underglove as well.

c) Windstopper long sleeve jacket. Using Northwave Blade at the moment. Again, going up, I do not need it, but going down wind stopping power is a must.

d) Windstopper shoe covers. Because I love my toes as they are. No need to snip them off because they are black and frozen.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 ^^

Hat for just cold weather and balaclava when gusty. Either windproof gloves or heavier breathable ones when it is 30 deg. or lower.

I typically wear a light windstopper jacket, LS synthetic shirt and SS synthetic shirt into ~40 deg. F; below that I wear a thicker windstopper jacket (I picked both up off eBay cheap).

Med weight wind proof tights for cool days and heavy tights for cold days (neither are super-thick- I buy the Nashbar ones).

I use the 6 hour toe warmers in my water resistant / lighter boots for long rides when it is below 30 degrees and put neoprene toe covers on when it is windy or less than ~15 deg F.

On a typical cold day ride my hands start out cold and sometimes numb. Within ~15 minutes of decent pedaling, they warm up and over 2-3 hours my feet start getting cooler (never used to until a couple years ago and now without fail, toes get cold w/o warmers unless I wear massive boots).


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 16, 2011)

argibson said:


> Is this post for real??? Seriously, you drank some kool aid that had turned if so. "consumerist behavior" for upper class white americans with too much money? OP is asking about cold weather gear and you reply with that? Sorry bout ya.


Once you go synthetic or smartwool in your cycling gear, that cotton will just weigh you down and go to pieces with some good winter rain and wind. Cotton kills in winter sports.

If you have worn any Goretex or Windstopper gear, people would understand.

Consumerism? Heck, this is not 1965 and a good mtb will run you a "G" easy to start to play.

Buy good gear always!:thumbsup:

Yeah I live in the suburbs, have a Land Cruiser, but oh snap, some of us are not the Biffs and Buffies you think we are!

Control yoself peoples!


----------



## Steveonomad (Jan 7, 2010)

Edub seems to have it right.
as a commuter for 20+ years, and a playtime mtb dude I have found ...
balaclava (doubles as a suitable neck area "gasket")
lobster mits
shimano mw- winter riding shoes
two layers of merino wool
optional vest
windproof shell
I generally select shirts and jackets that all have front zippers to allow for variable venting to control heat dissipation - arm and chest zippers are good as well
riding tights under shell leggings
plus... - modify your technique
lower gear for higher cadence
and bring chocolate for food energy that converts quickly to heat energy for warmth
all this ought to be good to 0'f for a few hours
and dont ride alone in the forrest in extreme conditions (small problems can become big problems quickly with the cold).


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

RoyFokker said:


> If those pants are otherwise to your liking and that is the only problem you have with them something as cheap and simple as putting rubber bands of a suitable size to compress them closer to your calves will usually suffice.


thats funny, i do that too when not wearing shorts. dont wear jeans when riding though. i thought i was the only rubber band gangsta. one at the calf, one at the ankle. chicks dig it! 

i dont agree that cycling clothes are for mid/upperclass people. comfort is one thing i don't mind spending a little extra money on.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

RoyFokker said:


> If those pants are otherwise to your liking and that is the only problem you have with them something as cheap and simple as putting rubber bands of a suitable size to compress them closer to your calves will usually suffice. That is what I do, I often just wear jeans and rubber band them. I never believed or will believe in buying specialized cycling gear. That type of consumerist behavior is more for mid-high middle class white Americans who have too much money to part with.


Try some good quality cycling specific clothing and you will never go back to "street" clothing to ride a bike. It is not " consumerist", it is simply comfortist, or in many cases survivalist.


----------



## jackdz (Aug 12, 2010)

Cold, we regularly race in extremely cold weather, 0 degrees F and below, especially at night. When we have ice, we have a Saturday night criterium series (and it's a figure 8!) on a frozen lake. For this I use a fleece balaclava with a full face helmet (protection from tire spikes), more layers than I can count, toe warmers in my CX shoes and neoprene gloves...the neoprene is cold at first, but once you start to sweat, your fingers will stay warm...

Heres a pic of our day race:


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

For about 25-35 degree weather this is what i wear

Compression/padded shorts
C9 (champion) brand cold gear tights
Baggies

C9 (champion) brand cold gear tight shirt
Long sleeve T shirt
Cycling Jersey

Old small Fox gloves covered by newer cycling gloves

Skiing socks

5.10 Sam Hills

I have long hair so i dont need to worry much about headgear

The c9 champion brand is a very good and cheap alternative to expensive Under armor cold gear or cold weather cycling pants. I bought the pants and shirt at target for about 30$, they look the same and work great. I usually even get hot a lot of the time.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love cold weather... And I'm usually pretty warm.

For temps 25F-35F
I wear Under Armor Cold Weather long sleeve shirt and pants as my base layer...
Zoic short sleeve jersey and Fox shorts as a second layer...
Under Armor fleece jacket...
And Bell riding gloves...

As long as I keep moving I'm nice and toasty!


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

Went riding the other day temp was about 25 degrees. Under armor coldgear compression shirt, winter running jersey, and a fleece vest. Endura shorts and liner plus knee high socks. I was warm and about 15 mins into the ride, I took the vest off. As long as I keept moving I was fine.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

I wear ski thermals under cycling tights or 1 pr cycling tights & 1 pair shorts. Smart wool socks. Sometimes arm warmers under jersey, or 2 jerseys, plus Nike thermal jacket & either fleece vest or wind jacket/vest. Wear Pearl Izumi shoe covers & they help but are soft so they get knicked up on crashes. Been looking at Sidi & Specialized winter cycling shoes that are a high top style. Fleece skull cap helps a lot.


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

You may be able to find a helmet cover, in addition to wearing a skull cap. I ordered one online for my Specialized helmet but wasn't a good fit.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

So far, I have picked up:

Pearl Izumi Windblocker gloves
AeroTech Designs Windblocker Jacket
Cannondale Mid-Weight Thermal Tights
Pearl Izumi Skull Cap with Ear Covers. 

And then the weather becomes sunshine and 66* ! lol. 

Gotta say, I absolutely LOVE having on the tights underneath my baggies. They fit real snug, almost like a compression pant. Call it mental, but I almost feel better wearing them even with the temps we've had over the past week in the mid to upper 60's. Feels great. (Didn't sweat my ass off either). 

Rode the other day with just my tights, (for cold weather gear I mean), and wore my riding shorts over those, and my long sleeve moto-style jersey. Super comfortable the entire ride. Couldn't ask for better weather. 

The Aerotech Designs Jacket I scooped up seems of very high quality, and their customer service was great to deal with (and crazy fast) when I accidentally ordered the wrong size. They had the correct size to me in less than 4 days, from PA to NV..... :thumbsup:

Will give further reviews on those items once the temperatures actually dip down lower here in the next two months.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

My conditions today were 33 degrees which featured winds NW at 23mph gusting to 31mph for a windchill of 20 on my 2 hour ride. I use one summer sleeveless jersey as a base with 2 regular long sleeve jerseys and a Fila polyester unlined jacket. I also use a Pearl Izumi ear wrap and Alpinestars STS Drystar gloves. My bottom is a standard pair of cycling shorts and Bellwether Windfront tights. I also use standard shoes with Wigwam Merino Wool socks. These are fairly brutal conditions, but everything stays nice and warm.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

I live in new England and ride year round...I'm generally warmer than most people so i typically don't layer up too much. I recently picked up a pair of Novara Tempest tights (REI's bike brand). Arguably the best piece of cycling clothing I have ever bought. They are windproof and water resistant on the front, very breathable on the back, and lined with a very warm micro fleece. I'm good in these down to 0 degrees (on the trainer of its any colder). They only other piece of advice I have is to write down what you wear and what the conditions are on a given day. This way you're not guessing and don't get cold or overheat.


----------



## jeronimus (Nov 5, 2011)

Nike Pro Combat warm gear for me. It doesnt get below 40F in Southern California.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the only thing some people are missing is a helmet cover. They should be purchased with your helmet in hand to make sure it fits,


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

jtdunc said:


> I think the only thing some people are missing is a helmet cover. They should be purchased with your helmet in hand to make sure it fits,


A skull cap is sufficient.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ecub said:


> A skull cap is sufficient.


Below single digits I'll take the added warmth of a helmet cover.


----------



## TTOSteve (Jan 5, 2012)

best success with cold weather gloves? I need some that are good for downhill, at 20-30 F. All day riding. 

What do you think?


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

TTOSteve said:


> best success with cold weather gloves? I need some that are good for downhill, at 20-30 F. All day riding.
> 
> What do you think?


Your best bet would be having good protective gloves (POC DH or similar) and having undergloves. While you ride on flat or even a bit up, use just gloves. When you are ready to go down, put on undergloves, over them protective gloves and let rip.

You will most likely never find one glove which will both be good in protection and comfort of grip and be warm.

(maybe there are such gloves but they fit into motorcycle category)


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

TTOSteve said:


> best success with cold weather gloves? I need some that are good for downhill, at 20-30 F. All day riding.
> 
> What do you think?


Firstgear Kathmandu. I have never tried a pair, but they are on my must buy list. They certainly look knarly enough and should be warm enough according the the manufacturers hype. Being designed for motorcyclists, shifting and braking feel should be where it needs to be also.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

TTOSteve said:


> best success with cold weather gloves? I need some that are good for downhill, at 20-30 F. All day riding.
> 
> What do you think?


Pogies, nothing better.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

I bought a Cabelas soft shell from the Bargain Cave for 40.00 . It's made from Polartec Powershield fabric. 100% wind proof, stretches, breathes good ,water resistant, and the sleeves are extra long. I bought a large and Cabelas fit is not cycling specific. They must use a barrel for a sewing mannequin. A tailor made it fit like a glove for 15.00. Its an inexpensive way to get a great cycling/running jacket without breaking the bank


----------



## pdudek (Jan 4, 2012)

under armor keep me mighty warm


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I use Go Athletic's base layers under a windproof jacket or over my chamois shorts. Best base layers made, absolutely bar none, and made in the US. Super comfy and soft so they move well for cycling. Also, half the price of Under Armor or any of the other vietnamese/bangladesh junk peddled by companies as high end gear.

Very nice people to buy from, I might add.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Pogies, nothing better.


what brand are those pogies? TIA


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

I rode yesterday in 19 degrees. I had 2 jerseys, thermal arm warmers, a wind breaker, wind stopper gloves, my favorite bib shorts, thermal knee warmers and no toe covers. By the end of the ride my toes were a little cold but other than that I was plenty warm.


----------



## Liampac70 (Jan 13, 2012)

I wear i apex north face jacket it is sort of elastic and some fox moto pants and oakley leather factory gloves.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

Thinking about it. What should be worn dependes not only on weather but how well blood circulates through the body.


----------

